# Place of birth



## fsb025 (Apr 7, 2015)

Is there a town in another country that is named new york.
Ex: If a passport has the place of birth: new york but does not have the country


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fsb025 said:


> Is there a town in another country that is named new york.
> Ex: If a passport has the place of birth: new york but does not have the country


What country is the passport??

Jo xxx


----------



## StewartPatton (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh lord . . . I hope these rolled eyes of mine eventually return to normal.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

This is a tax question? If it is, and if it's what I think it is, you're being _quite_ naive.

For the record, there are three geographic places named "New York" that are not in the United States. All three are in England: in Lincolnshire, in North Yorkshire, and in Tyne and Wear. The one in North Yorkshire is an industrial estate, and the other two are not separately incorporated or governed. They are best described with words such as "hamlet" and "small village." The population of the one in Lincolnshire is under 150, and though I cannot find the population of the New York in Tyne and Wear it could be even smaller. None of the three have ever had hospitals as far as I know, and most people in England were/are born in hospitals. None of the three would be place names that the United Kingdom would list on their passports (at least without elaboration) even if the individual were physically born in one of those New Yorks.

New York City in the United States has a population of approximately 8.4 million, and New York State has a population of approximately 19.7 million.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## fsb025 (Apr 7, 2015)

The passport is french / europe.

BBCwatcher, it was a tax question and many thanks for your answer. I guess it would have been too easy.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

fsb025 said:


> I guess it would have been too easy.


Too easy to commit a fraud, potentially a criminal one even under the laws of the country/countries where you bank?

Not a great question, fsb025. For a bit of education, read about Dennis Hastert, an example of what could happen when someone allegedly lies even when there is no underlying crime -- or at least no prosecutable underlying crime.

Please, *don't lie*. Decline to answer a particular question if you insist, but please don't do something truly stupid.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It does depend, somewhat, on to whom one is lying. 

Lying to the US government, probably a bad idea. Lying to a bank in a country where you live and have citizenship, perhaps the consequences might be less severe.

Just saying...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Nononymous said:


> Lying to a bank in a country where you live and have citizenship, perhaps the consequences might be less severe.


Or more.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

BBCWatcher said:


> Or more.


I may discover them, one day.


----------

